# Pre TT Newbie :)



## puppy8910club (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi all,

Just a quick Hello im Steve 23 from essex. My next purchase hopefully in a few weeks will be an Audi TT 225bhp (silver). Just need to sell my current car which is a Focus ST170

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/1066881.htm

Cant wait to get my hands on an AUDI TT keep seeing them drive past its annoying lol!!!

Hopefully if someone buys my car in the next week or two ill "offically" join the Audi TT club...

Speak soon!!!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum... hope you find us useful once you get your car


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  good luck


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome then you will need tojoin the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

welcome mate good luck finding your TT


----------

